# oscillating tool blades..



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

That's a good channel, been watching his tests for years.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Hats off to the people who came up with the idea in the first place. If I'm not mistaken, it was Fein Tools.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

This lady is pretty good


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> Hats off to the people who came up with the idea in the first place. If I'm not mistaken, it was Fein Tools.
> View attachment 128386


thats the brans I have for the tool and some blades, but I found the generic blades work almost as good at a fraction of the price, so now I just buy generic blades..


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats the brans I have for the tool and some blades, but I found the generic blades work almost as good at a fraction of the price, so now I just buy generic blades..


As long as quality is not sacrificed, I do that anywhere I can, even with household products like razor blades.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Plumbus said:


> As long as quality is not sacrificed, I do that anywhere I can, even with household products like razor blades.


Ive noticed the generic blades hold up quite well, and at 1/10th the price...of name brand I say I get 80 % use out of generic compared to name brand, and if I have to destroy a blade cutting something nasty, I dont care as it was only a few bucks..so im my opinion..the generics are well worth the money..
heres the generic


https://www.amazon.com/PECHAM-Universal-Oscillating-Multitool-Milwaukee/dp/B08139Y31N/ref=sr_1_1?crid=3TM5WB4O62ZWX&dchild=1&keywords=oscillating+tool+blades&qid=1614278476&sprefix=oscillating%2Caps%2C178&sr=8-1



heres the fein blades, BIG difference in price..not much on out performing generics..


https://www.amazon.com/Fein-63502157290-Bi-Metal-Oscillating-Blade/dp/B01BGBMJT6/ref=sr_1_1?crid=YZQ845PPFA60&dchild=1&keywords=fein+oscillating+tool+blades&qid=1614278526&sprefix=fein+oscillating+tool+blades%2Caps%2C196&sr=8-1


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

heres 50 wood blades for 78 cents each..


Amazon.com



heres 10 fein wood blades for almost 10 bucks each..


https://www.amazon.com/Fein-63502205290-Bi-Metal-Precision-Oscillating/dp/B01BGBMUF4/ref=sr_1_11?crid=NFRTSUW1APCW&dchild=1&keywords=fein+oscillating+tool+blades&qid=1614278662&sprefix=fein+oscillating+tool+blades%2Caps%2C160&sr=8-11


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Ive noticed the generic blades hold up quite well, and at 1/10th the price...of name brand I say I get 80 % use out of generic compared to name brand, and if I have to destroy a blade cutting something nasty, I dont care as it was only a few bucks..so im my opinion..the generics are well worth the money..
> heres the generic
> 
> 
> ...


I charge any and all blades to the job,sawzall,multi-tool blades whatever,if I ruined a blade on your plumbing or whatever it's going on the invoice along with Teflon tape,pipe dope,papertowels etc


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

sparky said:


> I charge any and all blades to the job,sawzall,multi-tool blades whatever,if I ruined a blade on your plumbing or whatever it's going on the invoice along with Teflon tape,pipe dope,papertowels etc


I do the same, the other week when I had to cut tile to access the tub escutcheon the guy exclaimed the materials were expensive, go ahead file a complaint to argue the bill if he wants but the diamond blade on the grinder and a new 15$ sawzall blade ain't free.

Sometimes when I see someone might cause problems I write everything down in details instead of just writing (solder) I write : sand paper, flux, solder, propane, welding blanket, teflon, pipe dope etc.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

sparky said:


> I charge any and all blades to the job,sawzall,multi-tool blades whatever,if I ruined a blade on your plumbing or whatever it's going on the invoice along with Teflon tape,pipe dope,papertowels etc


I flat rate price, so its all built into the price...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> I charge any and all blades to the job,sawzall,multi-tool blades whatever,if I ruined a blade on your plumbing or whatever it's going on the invoice along with Teflon tape,pipe dope,papertowels etc


We charge a 5$ consumables fee on almost all bills. We try to charge out as much as we can but that 5$ fee makes up for a lot.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I have one of these tools, I got it when I was replacing some flooring at home, it worked great.
I don’t really use it for work other then if I need to cut out the back of an existing cabinet to access the pipes.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> I have one of these tools, I got it when I was replacing some flooring at home, it worked great.
> I don’t really use it for work other then if I need to cut out the back of an existing cabinet to access the pipes.


I only use mine a couple times a year, but when I do, it's a frickin life saver.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I only use mine a couple times a year, but when I do, it's a frickin life saver.


100% agreed!

It was great for the flooring, cuz the new floor was about 1/4” higher then the old, it made cutting the door frames/trim super quick and easy.


----------

